# Starting a dog food business



## Georgesmum79 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm new here and was hoping that someone with experience might be able to help me.

I'm in the process of starting up a small dog-treat business, based at home. I'm trying to fill in the application for APHA to be able to use animal by-products (you need that even if buying meat or anything that comes from an animal from a supermarket). 

So, I was wondering if the presence of my dog would stop me from getting the approval? Also, does anyone know if I need to buy a separate fridge and freezer from my domestic ones. I'm starting very small whilst working elsewhere so would like to keep costs to minimum right now.

Thank you for any info!


----------

